# Apple iOS 8



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Interesting ...

http://www.apple.com/uk/ios/ios8/?cid=wwa-uk-kwg-features-com


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Dropped the update for iPhone 4 but still keeping it iPad 2 :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just noticed this is ready for download on my iPad 2 :thumb:

859mb download :doublesho


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Just noticed this is ready for download on my iPad 2 :thumb:
> 
> 859mb download :doublesho


Yeah, but it needs at least 5gb to install it!!

Working fine so far on my iPad 2.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

working fine on my 4s so far (major differences are...... don't ask me !!)


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought a 32gig iPhone this time round as I never had enough space for things like updates on my previous iPhone. I was greater by the message it needed 5.7gb to install it and I didn't have enough...

Managed to start the download now. 

I don't know what what I'll do on my 16gig iPad Air...


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

if you do over the air update you need 5gb,

if you connect to iTunes on mac or pc you don't need 5gb, only around 1.2 gb


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand its buggy as frig


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

guess i will be waiting just yet then although i am on a 4S for now until i decide what to upgrade it to?!?!?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

RP84 said:


> if you do over the air update you need 5gb,
> 
> if you connect to iTunes on mac or pc you don't need 5gb, only around 1.2 gb


The wife's iPhone 5 didn't need as much available memory as my 5s. Funny how it differs per device.

Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

neilos said:


> Yeah, but it needs at least 5gb to install it!!
> 
> Working fine so far on my iPad 2.


Only if you download it directly to the device, download it to your computer that has iTunes on it and you are good to go.

Upgraded my 5 last night and all is ok....some nice new features and it doesnt seem to have slowed the phone down. Will probably give it a swerve on the 4 that I use as my work phone though.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Johnny_B said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand its buggy as frig


Would you like to be more specific......I have been using the hell out of my 5 and its actually running better than before.

I do love these throw away comments that make statements but dont back them up with any details.....


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent the wife a soppy voice message sms this morning and I got a simple 'show off' message back as she can't do it yet lol. 

I'm guessing the new health app will have more to come yet as it doesn't do a great deal. I guess it would be handy in an emergency for things like bloody type etc. 

Also the predictive writing- doesn't really help me as I use my phone/ipad keyboard as a normal keyboard anyway. Gone of the days of text talk...


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I can actually see the voice messaging thing being used a lot as I'm too lazy to text sometimes.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

My 5s battery is lasting longer on this new iOS 8


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

The batterys dieing quicker on my 5 even with 3g turned off, got the little location services compass thing showing all the time, it didn't do that on ios 7..


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

My iPad seems to be running quite laggy today and one or two apps including notes has been playing up. I switched or off and back on again. Running better but Safari is laggy.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

My 5s is lagging, locking up, battery usage is terrible & for some reason my wifi connection is so slow but my 3G/4G is fine. 
Over all it's just another thing that's doing my head in with my phone. 



Rob


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ravinder said:


> My iPad seems to be running quite laggy today and one or two apps including notes has been playing up. I switched or off and back on again. Running better but Safari is laggy.


Same here. I deleted a couple more things, seems to of improved it slightly, not by much though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

She's been moaning that her iPad has slowed up a lot. 

She showed me Facebook running and it is very laggy. The pages with photos become unresponsive very regulalrly. 

Trying to use photobucket and it just kept freezing.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I've updated my iPad 3 and my iPhone 5c, all seems pretty good so far! The phone has handled the update perfectly, the iPad keyboard just seems a little sluggish at times.

All in all, not at all bad. I like the new notification features and I've also received incoming phone calls on my iPad whilst my phone was in the other room. I switched over to the phone during a call and it was a perfectly seamless transition. I'm actually very impressed with that!


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

My lad has just tried to upload a photo to Facebook on safari and got a message saying something about "photo uploading is not yet available in iOS8 Apple & Facebook are working together to fix this as quickly as possible"

How does this happen?

We all have apple products in my house but we all are getting fed up with them


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

My mate had his iphone 6 delivered yesterday, he hates it and is going to send it back. 

Apparently he doesn't like how you now need 2 hands to use the phone due to the size.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Only if you download it directly to the device, download it to your computer that has iTunes on it and you are good to go.
> 
> Upgraded my 5 last night and all is ok....some nice new features and it doesnt seem to have slowed the phone down. Will probably give it a swerve on the 4 that I use as my work phone though.


I am leaving my work phone as well. Not worth the hassle. It works well as it is on 7.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Still running the same today. Pretty laggy. Notes app isn't behaving properly either which is annoying as I use it a lot. I like tye new features added but this is annoying. Hopefully they'll fix it soon.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Still laggy too. Wi-Fi is really slow, Safari is going backwards!!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Wifi is incredibly slow on my 5S and iPad. Odd how this can happen


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Gettin more peed off. Bloody photo bucket app keeps freezing EVERY time I go into it. Wasn't doing it before th update. Should of waited longer.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Running like a charm on my iPhone 5  No problems with slow wi-fi or 4G. To all you that experience problems, remember that all apps has to be updated now. Some developers has released updates, some hasn't yet.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

My 5 seems to be running a lot better and smoother then my iPad. It's not perfect but better. Most problems I seem to be having have been on the iPad.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> My mate had his iphone 6 delivered yesterday, he hates it and is going to send it back.
> 
> Apparently he doesn't like how you now need 2 hands to use the phone due to the size.


I have to laugh at this comment. 
All the time people have been going on about how the iphones are to small and they need to be bigger and have bigger screens. The moment they do it people complain its to big. Fighting a losing battle.
Think ill hold off on buying a new ipad for a while untill any glitchs have been sorted.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Sicskate said:


> My mate had his iphone 6 delivered yesterday, he hates it and is going to send it back.
> 
> Apparently he doesn't like how you now need 2 hands to use the phone due to the size.


Was he aware that if you lightly touch the home button twice it brings all the apps etc down so you can use one hand.


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> My mate had his iphone 6 delivered yesterday, he hates it and is going to send it back.
> 
> Apparently he doesn't like how you now need 2 hands to use the phone due to the size.


Me and a colleague at work were having a discussion about whether Apple are going to keep making a 4 inch screen phone and if they do, what will they call it if and when they ditch the 5S next year?

I have a 5S and it's perfect for me, I don't play games or use any crazy apps other than facebook and instagram so the extra screen space is useless to me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Big screens seem clumsy for a while. Once you get used to it you'll not want to go back. 

Even simple internet browsing becomes far more enjoyable.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've reset the network settings back to factory default on the iPad. Wifi seems to working okay at the moment, no more lag!!.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

This is funny...

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/22/apple-software-updates-iphone-watch-ios-8


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

For those that have had issues downloading iOS 8 because of storage issues.

http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/20/6619717/microsoft-free-onedrive-space-30gb


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Would you like to be more specific......I have been using the hell out of my 5 and its actually running better than before.
> 
> I do love these throw away comments that make statements but dont back them up with any details.....


Brilliant. I will indeed be more specific for you, The whole thing in general is laggy esp Safari

Throw away my comment if you wish :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnny_B said:


> Brilliant. I will indeed be more specific for you, The whole thing in general is laggy esp Safari
> 
> Throw away my comment if you wish :thumb:


Reset the network settings back to factory default, Safari will no longer be laggy.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

or wait for IOS 8.0.1 that is being written as we read this.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

neilos said:


> Reset the network settings back to factory default, Safari will no longer be laggy.


Doesn't work for chrome or many other apps


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh well, it worked fine on my iPad2.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't access a lot of my photos if I want to send one on what's app on my 5. Don't like how my photo albums are laid out either.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Brian mc21 said:


> Can't access a lot of my photos if I want to send one on what's app on my 5. Don't like how my photo albums are laid out either.


I totally agree, loving ios8 until I tried to find some old photos.. Found them in the end horrid lay out,..


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

griffin1907 said:


> or wait for IOS 8.0.1 that is being written as we read this.


It was released today and has been pulled tonight as it's causing more issues than it was fixing, bit of a balls up by Apple, someone will be getter their **** kicked


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

jbguitarking said:


> Me and a colleague at work were having a discussion about whether Apple are going to keep making a 4 inch screen phone and if they do, what will they call it if and when they ditch the 5S next year?
> 
> I have a 5S and it's perfect for me, I don't play games or use any crazy apps other than facebook and instagram so the extra screen space is useless to me.


Just been talking to mates about next years iPhone 6s Mini 4" Screen.... Makes sense to me


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just decided to revert to IOS 7 from 8 on my IPad......too late, 7 I think has gone and we now have 8.2!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

The fixes listed in the new update doesn't mention any of the issues I've been having since updated to iOS 8. This includes safari randomly freezing when I go to post on a thread and then kicks me out and I have to start all over again. Has only happened since iOS 8. Also, issue with the notes app which I use regularly amongst other things.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

S63 said:


> Just decided to revert to IOS 7 from 8 on my IPad......too late, 7 I think has gone and we now have 8.2!


You never have been able to go backwards with Apple ios unless you had a jailbroken device. We're not on 8.2, we're on 8.0.2 now. 8.0.1 had its own problems with disconnecting cellular for some iphone 6 and 6plus users so they have fixed that and that is why we are up to 8.0.2 already.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Ravinder said:


> The fixes listed in the new update doesn't mention any of the issues I've been having since updated to iOS 8. This includes safari randomly freezing when I go to post on a thread and then kicks me out and I have to start all over again. Has only happened since iOS 8. Also, issue with the notes app which I use regularly amongst other things.


I've had the same problem with freezing while typing in Safari on my iPad 3. I've now disabled the "QuickType" bar on my keyboard, and so far I've not had the problem re-occur. It seemed like my iPad could not keep pace with my typing while it was also trying to offer predictive text options on the qucktype bar. I'm still running 8.0, will wait another day or two before updating to 8.0.2 just to make sure there are no other significant issues uncovered.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Marve said:


> You never have been able to go backwards with Apple ios unless you had a jailbroken device. We're not on 8.2, we're on 8.0.2 now. 8.0.1 had its own problems with disconnecting cellular for some iphone 6 and 6plus users so they have fixed that and that is why we are up to 8.0.2 already.


I've read differently on several teccchy sites.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

S63 said:


> I've read differently on several teccchy sites.


Sure, okay then. Go backwards on your ios and prove me wrong. Oh wait, no you can't.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Marve said:


> Sure, okay then. Go backwards on your ios and prove me wrong. Oh wait, no you can't.


Actually you can for as long as Apple continue to authorise/sign the version you are trying to roll back to. However this authorisation is usually withdrawn very soon after a new release goes live, sometimes in only a few days after the update is officially released. So for a short while after 8.0 launched you could still roll back to 7.1.2 followings the processes listed on several popular tech sites. Whether you can still do this now I'm not sure, even if you can it will not be for much longer.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

shl-kelso said:


> Actually you can for as long as Apple continue to authorise/sign the version you are trying to roll back to. However this authorisation is usually withdrawn very soon after a new release goes live, sometimes in only a few days after the update is officially released. So for a short while after 8.0 launched you could still roll back to 7.1.2 followings the processes listed on several popular tech sites. Whether you can still do this now I'm not sure, even if you can it will not be for much longer.


Thank you for confirming my thoughts. It has now been withdrawn as far as I'm aware.:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Has anybody been experiencing any problems since upgrading to iOS 8.0.2?

Ever since upgrading, my Ipad2 won't connect to my iPhone 4 hotspot. iPad works fine on my home wi-fi, but when out and trying to connect to the iPhone, it won't connect. Keeps asking for the password to connect, but each time says 'Incorrect Password' Password is most definately correct.

Anyone got any solutions, or been having the same problem?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have numerous problems on my IPad 3.

Photobucket freezes after a few seconds.
Typing here can sometimes freeze.
Keep getting a pop up saying "unable to download please try later"
Apps on home screen appear blank.

Why has Apple insisted on removing v7? I could have stepped back until all of the bugs in 8 are sorted.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I have the same photobucket issue with it freezing after a few seconds and also an issue when typing on a thread, namely here. It's so annoying. 

Also, does anyone else have a problem on the ipad when they're typing into Google search. After you enter the first letter the keyboard disappears and you have to click on it again to type in the search engine. It's doimh my head in! Does it every time.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not spotted any issues with my iPad 3 or my iPhone 6. I didn't do the first update to iOS 8 though, just the second version of it. 

Although my old iPhone 4 updated automatically when I plugged it in to iTunes and it actually runs better on iOS 8 than it did on 7!


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Wifi is terrible since upgrading.

Get the Safari cannot connect to server, and server timeout messages.

Never an issue before upgrading.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

My Wifi has been dropping out on pad and phone too, home and work. Never a problem for iOS 7.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

The biggest problem I had was with the keyboard on my iPad 3. It was laggy and kept freezing especially on forums. iOS 8.0.2 did improve, but I've found turning the predictive keyboard off worked wonders for the speed of the device.

Safari seemed pretty slow, but I cleared all web data as it looked like it had never been cleared ever. Running pretty good now, my iPhone 5c is much slicker in operation than my iPad though. It is a more powerful device however...


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Mean & clean said:


> The biggest problem I had was with the keyboard on my iPad 3. It was laggy and kept freezing especially on forums. iOS 8.0.2 did improve, but I've found turning the predictive keyboard off worked wonders for the speed of the device.
> 
> Safari seemed pretty slow, but I cleared all web data as it looked like it had never been cleared ever. Running pretty good now, my iPhone 5c is much slicker in operation than my iPad though. It is a more powerful device however...


Predictive text also disabled on my devices, Apple got that a bit wrong, there is so much they could learn from Android still. Hopefully Apple are starting to listen to user's.


----------

